# Rugging wet horses



## SatansLittleHelper (10 November 2016)

Arrrggghh got to go to horses shortly and we unrugged them this morning as it was mild...now persisting it down so they're going to be soaked!!! They both have irish type clips and its due to be pretty cold tonight. Will it hurt to rug them up? They live out....nightmare


----------



## Peter7917 (10 November 2016)

yes, ive done it tonnes of times. just towel off as best you can and chuck a rug on. Rugs are so decent these days that they dry off inside them pretty quick


----------



## tallyho! (10 November 2016)

Well... some will say no, and some will say it's ok... if it were me, I'd have to take a towel and get the worst off then rug. Rugs these days are very breathable and I've rugged unclipped horses in the driving snow as they were shivering and they were all dry as a bone the next day (thanks Rambo Wug!). If you've clipped them, you do have this horrible duty to become their coat from now on ... 

For the last few years, I've bowed to nature and stopped rugging and competing in winter. Especially as winters are just not what they used to be!! Just not worth it, doesn't suit my life to worry about rugs tbf and I just wait until spring... only 20 weeks away


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (10 November 2016)

Thanks guys, I would normally leave a light no fill type on during the day but it was very mild (they were only clipped last week) and I got caught out 
Will drag them into the field shelter and towel dry snd then chuck a rug on...poor girls, I do feel guilty.


----------



## Sprout (10 November 2016)

Its not something I like to do, but to be honest,  if towel dried, then a modern breathable rug popped on, they seem to be absolutely fine.


----------



## NealaTorin (10 November 2016)

I rug wet horses with no problems at all. Rugs are breathable now a days and they soon dry off underneath.  I personally don't towel dry as you do inadvertently move the wet down the hair shafts to the bottom where they are actually dry, this ends up getting the skin wet which is more likely to cause a chill.


----------



## tallyho! (10 November 2016)

NealaTorin said:



			I rug wet horses with no problems at all. Rugs are breathable now a days and they soon dry off underneath.  I personally don't towel dry as you do inadvertently move the wet down the hair shafts to the bottom where they are actually dry, this ends up getting the skin wet which is more likely to cause a chill.
		
Click to expand...

Well it will if you rub 'em down like some sort of maniac. Not so if you soak up some of the moisture as most people might do.


----------



## Antw23uk (10 November 2016)

I took his neck off at lunch as it was supposed to be dry all day ..... its rained here ALL afternoon and evening!! Ive left it off purely as its only a neck, he isn't clipped and its not going below freezing tonight! 
Towel dry, chuck it on. They will be ok .


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 November 2016)

Do what we always used to do and chuck some loose straw over their backs, then a rug (any rug) on top, and go about your business in the yard for a wee while, then go back and you'll have lovely dry backs! 

The old tricks are the best.


----------



## tallyho! (10 November 2016)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Do what we always used to do and chuck some loose straw over their backs, then a rug (any rug) on top, and go about your business in the yard for a wee while, then go back and you'll have lovely dry backs! 

The old tricks are the best.
		
Click to expand...

You are SO old!


----------



## NealaTorin (10 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Well it will if you rub 'em down like some sort of maniac. Not so if you soak up some of the moisture as most people might do.
		
Click to expand...

Quite, though sadly whenever I've seen horses been towel dried it is often like a maniac, I wasn't meaning anyone here does on the thread but I've certainly seen it plenty


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (10 November 2016)

Thanks guys....horses are done. Towel dried and rugged up, thankfully they weren't as wet as I thought they'd be.


----------



## Cortez (10 November 2016)

Erm, horses are actually waterproof you know: as long as they are warm (rug) then they will dry out under the rug. You can also ride them when they are wet - no idea why people don't (I do).


----------



## meesha (10 November 2016)

If you want to dry them for any reason chuck a waffle or fleece on then lightweight , do chores then remove under rug before leave.


----------



## Tnavas (10 November 2016)

Peter7917 said:



			yes, ive done it tonnes of times. just towel off as best you can and chuck a rug on. Rugs are so decent these days that they dry off inside them pretty quick 

Click to expand...

This ^^^^^ Done this many a time - they dry off pretty fast


----------



## Tyssandi (11 November 2016)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Arrrggghh got to go to horses shortly and we unrugged them this morning as it was mild...now persisting it down so they're going to be soaked!!! They both have irish type clips and its due to be pretty cold tonight. Will it hurt to rug them up? They live out....nightmare 

Click to expand...


They wont die if you put a rug on a wet horse, in fact i bet in a short time the body warmth and heat will warm them up and they will dry in no time.


----------



## meleeka (11 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			Erm, horses are actually waterproof you know: as long as they are warm (rug) then they will dry out under the rug. You can also ride them when they are wet - no idea why people don't (I do).
		
Click to expand...

Because rugs never used to be breathable. If you put a rug on a wet horse it would still be wet in the morning, which is why we used to thatch with straw.

With modern rugs I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (11 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			You can also ride them when they are wet - no idea why people don't (I do).
		
Click to expand...

I've always been told its because tack etc will rub? 
also...mine have normally found a seriously muddy spot to roll in by the time they're damp


----------



## milliepops (11 November 2016)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			I've always been told its because tack etc will rub? 
also...mine have normally found a seriously muddy spot to roll in by the time they're damp
		
Click to expand...

but their tack doesn't rub when they get sweaty, or at least if it does, then it doesn't fit  What's the difference? 

I also ride wet horses, I don't like it because I don't like getting wet!  but they aren't remotely bothered.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (11 November 2016)

milliepops said:



			but their tack doesn't rub when they get sweaty, or at least if it does, then it doesn't fit  What's the difference? 

I also ride wet horses, I don't like it because I don't like getting wet!  but they aren't remotely bothered.
		
Click to expand...

I've never really put that much thought into it but this is possibly because, like you, I dont like getting wet so don't tend to ride them in the rain  It's just something I was taught when I was younger and it's kinda just stuck in my head


----------



## Tnavas (11 November 2016)

meleeka said:



			Because rugs never used to be breathable. If you put a rug on a wet horse it would still be wet in the morning, which is why we used to thatch with straw.

With modern rugs I wouldn't hesitate.
		
Click to expand...

Not correct, the true canvas with wool linings were far better for allowing a horse to dry off and wool is great at insulating. We would often turn out wet/sweaty horses after night lessons, they were always dry in the morning


----------



## Tnavas (11 November 2016)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			I've always been told its because tack etc will rub? 
also...mine have normally found a seriously muddy spot to roll in by the time they're damp
		
Click to expand...

Tack will only rub if there is mud in the coat, if mud is too wet to brush off, sponge it off and then rub with a towel. 
It's never bothered me riding in the rain, to be honest you wouldn't get to ride much if you didn't ride in the rain, and that was why those gross stinky riding macs existed. Never bothered much with mine, just got wet.


----------



## milliepops (11 November 2016)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			I've never really put that much thought into it but this is possibly because, like you, I dont like getting wet so don't tend to ride them in the rain  It's just something I was taught when I was younger and it's kinda just stuck in my head
		
Click to expand...

Lol I wish I didn't have to ride in the rain   no lights on the school so this time  of year have to make the most of daylight, whatever the weather is doing. I think there are lots of old 'rules' like this, where perhaps it was true once, but equipment, knowledge and husbandry have moved on so they are no longer relevant.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (11 November 2016)

Tnavas said:



			to be honest you wouldn't get to ride much if you didn't ride in the rain.
		
Click to expand...

I'm learning  I've been back in the UK for 3 years now and the first winter I didnt know what to do! last winter I did man up a bit and even bought some waterproof/thermal chaps! :O so I'm definitely getting there haha Though I'm currently laid up with a broken knee...as soon as I can I'll be getting back on even if its -100 sleet snow and hurricanes


----------



## Frumpoon (3 October 2020)

Sorry zombie thread I know but us the accepted wisdom still that it’s ok to rug a wet horse?


----------



## milliepops (3 October 2020)

Yes! 😁


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 October 2020)

Yes, especially if you have a Rambo airmax liner - I’ve just got two and they are great to put on a wet horse under a turnout rug . They wick the wet away and don’t slip or pull back like a fleece would.


----------



## Frumpoon (3 October 2020)

Oooh that was going to be my next question....what coolers don’t stretch


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 October 2020)

The airmax is compatible with outer rugs with the Horseware liner clip on fittings, which I think includes PE rugs and maybe other makes, but I’m not sure on that.


----------



## Frumpoon (3 October 2020)

But does the standalone air max cooler stretch? Or could I just get one of those?


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 October 2020)

I hadn’t noticed that they did standalone airmax coolers as well as the liners .

All I can confirm is that the liner didn’t pull back or stretch when clipped into a turnout rug, which is promising.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (3 October 2020)

I thatch with straw them pop a rug on top. They dry out, and the straw lets air circulate. I thatched and rugged the wee guy today. He stayed in to dry off so popped a fleece on but in the past I have thatched popped a rug on and put back out.


----------



## Sossigpoker (4 October 2020)

My horse once developed like rain scald on his back. Basically a bacterial infection caused by sponging off the saddle area and then putting a turn out rug on.
It took about 8 weeks to grow the hair back under the saddle.


----------



## Frumpoon (4 October 2020)

Sossigpoker said:



			My horse once developed like rain scald on his back. Basically a bacterial infection caused by sponging off the saddle area and then putting a turn out rug on.
It took about 8 weeks to grow the hair back under the saddle.
		
Click to expand...

that’s what I’m worried about

however on this occasion horse survived


----------



## tallyho! (4 October 2020)

Oh dear thats awful Sossigpoker... do you think there was nasties on the sponge? I never use sponges.. horrible things even in the house.

I've always rugged wet horses since the invention of modern rugs. Never had a problem.


----------



## Orangehorse (4 October 2020)

Sossigpoker said:



			My horse once developed like rain scald on his back. Basically a bacterial infection caused by sponging off the saddle area and then putting a turn out rug on.
It took about 8 weeks to grow the hair back under the saddle.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I've seen a horrid case of rain scald under a rug, but I think you have to adapt to whatever the conditions are.  
If the horse is cold and wet, then they probably do need drying out and a rug on, but as a one-off I think.


----------



## Mule (5 October 2020)

If I want to rug a wet horse I put a fleece/ cooler  underneath the rug and then remove it when the horse is dry and keep the outer rug on. I don't know if it's necessary but that's what I do.

I do know a couple of people who won't ride their horses when its been raining because their backs will be wet. I don't know why their backs being wet is such a bad thing, horse's backs get wet all the time if they sweat when being ridden. Surely a towel would sort it out anyway.


----------



## scats (5 October 2020)

mule said:



			If I want to rug a wet horse I put a fleece/ cooler  underneath the rug and then remove it when the horse is dry and keep the outer rug on. I don't know if it's necessary but that's what I do.

I do know a couple of people who won't ride their horses when its been raining because their backs will be wet. I don't know why their backs being wet is such a bad thing, horse's backs get wet all the time if they sweat when being ridden. Surely a towel would sort it out anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I won’t put a saddle on a wet back... I have no idea why I came to this conclusion but it’s just something I don’t like doing.  It was probably in some ancient horse book that I read as a kid and it’s cemented into my brain.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 October 2020)

I won’t put a saddle onto a wet back, either, especially if it’s onto a long winter coat.


----------



## tallyho! (5 October 2020)

Orangehorse said:



			Yes, I've seen a horrid case of rain scald under a rug, but I think you have to adapt to whatever the conditions are. 
If the horse is cold and wet, then they probably do need drying out and a rug on, but as a one-off I think.
		
Click to expand...

Rain scald isn't very nice is it. Some people say better to clip and manage it, keep it as dry as possible under a rug but not always possible if they are having a hooley and getting sweaty!


----------



## Auslander (5 October 2020)

Bucas Smartex rugs! I have a MW one which I popped on Alf on Saturday during the deluge. He was sodden when I put it on, but the stay dry lining dried him in about 20 mins - and even when the sun came out with a vengeance this morning and all the others were sweating buckets in standard 100g turnouts - he was still cool underneath the Bucas. I was very sceptical about the claims that it's good for temps between -10 and 12 degrees - but I may have to eat my hat. I paid £50 for it second hand, and I think it could be the most useful rug I ever bought!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (5 October 2020)

I will ride my horse if he wet. He dries while we're riding, and is nice and dry by the time we're done. I only do this occasionally, and he seems fine. I know some people will not ride a wet horse, but I'm not sure why. A once in awhile thing seems fine and he gets plenty wet in the warmer weather as he is a sweater. 

I will blanket him if he's a bit wet too. Sometimes after riding he is cooled down but a tad wet on his girth area sides or neck. I've just thrown the blanket on and he's been fine. I do put him in the solarium, but it doesn't completely dry him.

Thought about trying straw under my wool cooler 🤔


----------



## PapaverFollis (5 October 2020)

I don't like doing it but will tack up a wet horse and never had a problem!  Try to avoid it though.  But a quick rub with a clean towel and a clean numnah and I will if necessary.


----------



## Julie Ole Girl (5 October 2020)

My mini had a puddle on her back this morning, I leave towels on both of them for a bit but don't rub, then I rug.


----------



## milliepops (5 October 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			I don't like doing it but will tack up a wet horse and never had a problem!  Try to avoid it though.  But a quick rub with a clean towel and a clean numnah and I will if necessary.
		
Click to expand...

yeah I never understood the wet horse thing unless the horse is also dirty. they get wet from sweat after a bit under the saddle anyway. my saddle pads have waffle or wicking lining so i don't really see what difference it makes to start wet vs get wet half way through  but then even the sensitive one isn't *that* sensitive so I can understand if you have something really prone to skin issues.


----------



## PapaverFollis (5 October 2020)

It's definitely lodged in my brain as a "shouldn't do" or "questionable thing to do" from somewhere... but given that they get wet with sweat and that's all the way to the skin and wet from rain is usually just sitting on the surface I'm not sure quite why.


----------

